# Diagrama insoladora Nuarc 26-1k para quemar lamina de imprenta



## Marvin Manuel Paz Sanchez (Jun 27, 2012)

soy tecnico electromecanico industrial y estoy agradecido de las bondades tecnologicas que he encontrado en nuestro foro,estaba desfasado en conocimientos electronicos y sigo actualizandome, es la primera vez que participo y me cuesta un poco entrar, con este tema del insolador nuarc 26-1k necesitando las conexiones de potencia en un diagrama guia.


----------

